# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  بداية مشروع محل للعبايات ..

## شوق وبس

هلا خواتي 


انا من زمان في بالي مشروع العبايات ..

بس الكل يحبطني ومحد يشجعني .. دايما يفكرون في الخسارة ..

انا ما افكر في هالشي بالعكس الفكرة تستهويني وعندي افكار روعة للعبايات

وحابة اتوكل على الله وافتح هالمحل سواء محل او شقة صغيرة ابدأ فيها المشروع 

بس حابة استفسر .. بالنسبة لي كبداية شو رايكم هل اطلب خياط علشان يخيط لي العبي !!

او اني اعتمد حاليًا كبداية على احد المشاغل او الخياييط وانا اعطيه الموديلات وهو يخيطها !!؟

هالفكرة واااايد محيرتني مش عارفة بالضبط !! لاني مش حابة احط هندي في المحل بطلب فلبينية 

علشان البنات ياخذون راحتهم لما يدخلون المحل وبعد ياخذون راحتهم لما تقايس عليهم ..

هذا شي والشي الثاني للي تاجروا في العبايا .. قطع العبايا اخذهم من سوق الجملة وألا كيف ؟!!


أتمنى اللي عندها بعد افكار او نصايح تخص الموضوع تفيدني وبكون لها شاكرة وبدعي لها من قلبي 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ramroum

اول شي .. صباح الخير
حبيبتي اتوكلي على الله
المشاريع هاي حلوة وفرصة تطلع افكاري على ارض الواقع
بس اكيد بتخبرينا وين المكان عشان نثير زباينك
عيوني
الافكار .. يبيلها تركيز شوي وتطلع وماشاء الله عليكي
يعني في عندك القاعده بس يبيلك تشجيع ..
فكره البنت احسن من الهندي .. وفي دبي سوق الجمله يبيع كل شي وارخص
بس يبي منك تفرغ شوي تنزلي من وقت للتاني واكيد دعاية بين صديقاتك 
وربي ييسرلك

----------


## شوق وبس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شحالج عزيزتي عساج بخير شوفي غلايه الصراحه أعرف وحده بدت المشروع فبيتها في الملحق ويابتلها خياطه فلبينيه والحينه ناويه تسير البحرين والسعوديه عسب تتطالع آخر موديلات العبي الصراحه ربيعاتي كلهن طايحات في البحرين يبالج أتسيرين هناك وتتطالعين الموديلات


انا الحمدالله عندي افكار حلوة بس مترددة في سالفة اني اييب هندي يخيط لي او اني اعتمد على مشغل يخيط لي كبداية ؟؟؟؟!!

----------


## أحلام علي

الغلا اتوقع الهندي بيطلع عليج ارخص

=)

وطبعا القطع تشترينهم بالجملة

سيري محلات العبي واسالي الهنود لو يعرفون حد اوكي يخيط عشان يشتغل عندج

وانصحج تبدين بالبيت بيطلع عليج أرخص

واهم شي الاشكال تكون حلوة

----------


## شوق وبس

> الغلا اتوقع الهندي بيطلع عليج ارخص
> 
> =)
> 
> وطبعا القطع تشترينهم بالجملة
> 
> سيري محلات العبي واسالي الهنود لو يعرفون حد اوكي يخيط عشان يشتغل عندج
> 
> وانصحج تبدين بالبيت بيطلع عليج أرخص
> ...


مشكورة حبيبتي 
وبالنسبة لتوقيج يعني اليوم كملتي 19 سنة حلوة يا جميل 
شو تبين بعد غنيت لج .. وانشالله تتوفقين في الفاينلات ( :
وهديتج عباية فخمة مني بس يوم بفتح المحل انشالله

----------


## أحلام علي

هههههههههههههههه

ياعمري والله

هي كبرنا واستوينا 19

واليوم اخر يوم في الفاينلات

----------


## uae13122

ربي يوفقج أختي

----------


## مناير2008

الشباب في السوق يعاكسون الحريم لما مسكتهم الهيئه وحققت معهم قالو كله من الحريم هم اللي يلبسون عبايات مخصره ومزكرشه يفتنونا فيها 
اختي قبل كل شي لازم الواحديكون يراقب الله اول اطلعي على ارآء المشايخ واهل العلم في العبايات المخصره و...الخ
وطبقي كلامهم حتى الله يوفقك في دنيتك من سعاده وصلاح اولادك وفي اخرتك بعد 
انتي تقولين عندك افكار جديده لتصميم العبايات اذكرك في حديث الرسول اللهم صلي وسلم عليه من سن في الحياة سنه فله وزرها ووزر من عمل بها الى يوم القيامه 
يعني انتي اخترعتي تصميم لعبايه واشتروه منك الحريم بتاخذين اوزار الحريم كل اللي البسوا العبايه اللي خيطتيها 
الا اذا كانت اسلاميه ومحتشمه فهذا شي ثاني 
اذا كانت تصاميمك فيها اكرستال وموديلات وخلافه انصحك انك تتركين هالمشروع ولا تفكرين فيه ( ومن ترك شي لوجه الله عوضه الله خير منه ) 
اختي ماقلت هالكلام الا ناصحه كل نفس بما كسب رهينه 
ومره ثانيه كثيييييير من المشاريع اللي ربحها سريع وماتضر المسلمين في شي وربحه مضمون وعساني ماثقلت عليكم

----------


## شوق وبس

> الشباب في السوق يعاكسون الحريم لما مسكتهم الهيئه وحققت معهم قالو كله من الحريم هم اللي يلبسون عبايات مخصره ومزكرشه يفتنونا فيها 
> اختي قبل كل شي لازم الواحديكون يراقب الله اول اطلعي على ارآء المشايخ واهل العلم في العبايات المخصره و...الخ
> وطبقي كلامهم حتى الله يوفقك في دنيتك من سعاده وصلاح اولادك وفي اخرتك بعد 
> انتي تقولين عندك افكار جديده لتصميم العبايات اذكرك في حديث الرسول اللهم صلي وسلم عليه من سن في الحياة سنه فله وزرها ووزر من عمل بها الى يوم القيامه 
> يعني انتي اخترعتي تصميم لعبايه واشتروه منك الحريم بتاخذين اوزار الحريم كل اللي البسوا العبايه اللي خيطتيها 
> الا اذا كانت اسلاميه ومحتشمه فهذا شي ثاني 
> اذا كانت تصاميمك فيها اكرستال وموديلات وخلافه انصحك انك تتركين هالمشروع ولا تفكرين فيه ( ومن ترك شي لوجه الله عوضه الله خير منه ) 
> اختي ماقلت هالكلام الا ناصحه كل نفس بما كسب رهينه 
> ومره ثانيه كثيييييير من المشاريع اللي ربحها سريع وماتضر المسلمين في شي وربحه مضمون وعساني ماثقلت عليكم



حبيبتي لا تخافين من هالناحية انا وحدة اعرف ربي واخاف منه وعمري ما فكرت في العبي المخصرة ومب ناقصة عقل علشان اخذ اثاااااام الحريم .. على ما اعتقد سؤوالي مفهموم من الموضوع ما طلبت فتاوي .. وشكرا ..

----------


## مناير2008

الحمدلله شي طيب يوم حسبتي هالشي 
الحين باقولك من كل قلبي الله يوفقك للخير ويرضى عنك في الدنيا وفي الآخره 
قادر ياكريم

----------


## صيدا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الغالية بخبرج بتجربة ربيعتي الشي إلي اعرفه إن شاء الله تفيدج.
الكل معاها لدرجة انهم بيفتحولها محل بس هي رافضة هالفكرة حاليا وتريد من جهدها وعملها تفتح المحل.ما تريد يكون المال بينها وبين واهلها. وهذا وايد عيبني بصراحة.
بدت على نفسها اهلها وربيعاتها ومن خلال المنتديات . تتعامل مع الزباين استلم بضاعتك وشوفها وطرش المال. تريد الثقة بينها وبين الزباين.
ابوها مسوي لها ملحق عشان تحط فيه الخياط . طبعا التصميم إذا فيه شغل ايد تشتغل فيه بنفسها وبعدين تعطيه الخياط يخيط الشيلة والعباة.
طبعا البنات يطرشن المقاسات او قياس عباة يطرشنها كقياس. 
احيد ان الخياط مالها سافر وخلال فترة السفر تعاملت مع أحد محلات الخياطة.
القطع كانت تيبهن من دبي طبعا تييب بالطاقة . بالنسبة للكريستالات تقول مافي فرق بين دبي والإمارات الثانية بالنسبة للسعر.
كانت تنزل ديزاينات من الشيل و العبايا وتشوف طلبات البنات على هاي الدزاينات.
وأهم شي يكون عندج صبر في الشغل و التعامل لان بيكون عندج أشكال و ألوان من الناس.
الغالية أنصحج تشوفين تصاميم البنات في العبايا و كيف البنات يطلبن الطلبية وتعامل البنات.

الله يوفقج

----------


## أم الحمدان

الله ييسر لج امورج

----------


## شوق وبس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الغالية بخبرج بتجربة ربيعتي الشي إلي اعرفه إن شاء الله تفيدج.
> الكل معاها لدرجة انهم بيفتحولها محل بس هي رافضة هالفكرة حاليا وتريد من جهدها وعملها تفتح المحل.ما تريد يكون المال بينها وبين واهلها. وهذا وايد عيبني بصراحة.
> بدت على نفسها اهلها وربيعاتها ومن خلال المنتديات . تتعامل مع الزباين استلم بضاعتك وشوفها وطرش المال. تريد الثقة بينها وبين الزباين.
> ابوها مسوي لها ملحق عشان تحط فيه الخياط . طبعا التصميم إذا فيه شغل ايد تشتغل فيه بنفسها وبعدين تعطيه الخياط يخيط الشيلة والعباة.
> طبعا البنات يطرشن المقاسات او قياس عباة يطرشنها كقياس. 
> ...



مشكورة حبيبتي ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

ودي افيدج بس ماعنـدي اي خبـرة 
.
.
ربي يرزقـج من اوسـع ابوابـه

----------


## أم حمد و ع

ربي يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## أم مطلع

والله مشروع وايد حلو وأنا كان ف خاطري أسو هالمشروع ولو ف البيت بس ما في تشجيع من أحد
وأنا أضم صوتي لصوتج أبدائي المشروع وتوكلي ع الله وإن شاء الله أكون من زباينج
والله يوفقج

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

> *[SIZE="4"]الله يوفقج إن شاء الله...
> أختي الغالية...من كلامج أحس إنج متحمسة وقادرة إن شاء الله بس أفكارج بعدها متلخبطة. أنا أقولج توكلي على الله وابحثي عن الأشياء الجديدة و المميزة لأن بناتنا يحبن تكون عبيهن فريدة. وفكري في العمل نفسه مش في الخسارة أو الربح ركززززززي على الشغل نفسه وبتشوفين نفسج في المقدمة بإذن الله.
> SIZE]*
> بصراحة من فترة قريبة عرفت إن التاجر المسلم نسبة الربح من قيمة بضاعته تكون 2.5%.
> وبصراحة أكثر صارت أسعار العبي أغلى من الذهب.
> 
> واتمنى من كل تاجراتنا الحبيبات السؤال حول هذا الموضوع؛ لأني أحبكم في الله.
> الله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.
> إن شاء نكون من زباينج مصممتنا الصاعدة.
> *والسموحة من الجميع،،،،،*

----------


## ][الشوق][

مرحباا ختيه

انا اقولج ابدي في هالمشروووع وانا احيينه باذن الله اسوي درااسه حق هالمششرووع وببدا بالبيت 
بس مشكلتي ماعندي مكان اعرف فييه او احط العامله فيه في هالشي انا متوهقه وافكررر 


حبيبتي لله يووفقج يارب

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

اختي نصيحه كبدايه لا تسوين محل هاتي لج فلبينيه شاطره وسياره صغيره و سوي ( عبايه تو جو ) يعني توصلين الناس و ين ما كانوا وحددي كل يوم اماره ارخص لج و اريح لنا 
وتعاملي مع مشغل في البدايه ولو مشى المشروع كبري شوي شوي و زباينج معاج 

و بالتوفيق

----------


## Cute Girle

انا اقول تبدين في البيت وتعرضين العبي هنيه في المنتدى او منتديات ثانيه ويوم تتوسع تجارتج تفتحين لج محل ومنها للأفرع 
اما عن الهندي او البنت
انا اقول البنت احسن لج وللبنات الي بيخاذن من عندج يعني بتقدرين تشرحين لها الطريقة الي تبينها بدون أي خووف 

بس اول دفعه ابديها في مشغل يسويلج اياها عقب إذا شفتي إقبال هاتي وحده فلبينيه اتسويلج

----------

